# cm during 2ww before your BFP!



## WantABumpp

Hi ladies! Congrats on all your bfp's :happydance:

Just wondering for those of you have kept track, what was your CM like the 2 weeks before your bfp? I'm going nuts!! Share!!!! :) :flower:


----------



## Rose1990

Hi hun, I am quite early on so its all fresh in mind :haha: ... My cm started at about 7 dpo & I had light pink spotting & slight twinging & cramps... It got to 9 dpo & I felt like I had wet myself, I have to wear a pantyliner now... I'm roughly 15/16dpo & its creamy white... Hope this helps x


----------



## Babycakes29

I had none at all!!!!


----------



## Rose1990

Forgot to say- my cm is almost the same as when I ovulate just slightly thicker. Fingers crossed u get ur bfp x


----------



## tublet

I had none at all, no spotting and then one day a tiny bit of yellow/green tinged cm


----------



## IsabellaJayne

i was really dry. since becoming pregnant ive had a day or 2 of watery cm, nothing too much though.

But in the 2ww, i had none!


----------



## pipsbabybean

Stalking here also from the tww ,I've had creamy cm so far n 3spots of blood 5dpo and a glob of thick snot looking cm , soz bit gross! 
Congrats ladies on ur Xmas babies


----------



## _jellybean_

I had ewcm with my son, and watery with my daughter, iirc. I'm sure I did have watery though b/c I NEVER have that, and remember thinking it was strange. Oh, and the crazy vivid dreams started in the tww, around 5dpo.xx


----------



## WantABumpp

thanks ladies! i logged off for a little bit and was so excited to see all the replies! Sounds like it can very from person to person. im 5dpo today and It is same as O but thicker and stickier :shrug: I am having super vivid dreams for the las couple days and cramping, pulling,nausea and heartburn. I ate a WHOLE gallon of orange sherber today :dohh: lol im just trying o figure out if i'm insane or not :) Thank you for all your replies and well wishes and congrats on the babies!!! :happydance:


----------



## IsabellaJayne

i had more preg symptoms when i wasnt pregnant lol. Before i got my BFP i didnt really have any, besides my missed period.

Same with all my other BFPs too.

FX, hope you get that :bfp: and join us in 1st tri :happydance:


----------



## pipsbabybean

WantABumpp said:


> thanks ladies! i logged off for a little bit and was so excited to see all the replies! Sounds like it can very from person to person. im 5dpo today and It is same as O but thicker and stickier :shrug: I am having super vivid dreams for the las couple days and cramping, pulling,nausea and heartburn. I ate a WHOLE gallon of orange sherber today :dohh: lol im just trying o figure out if i'm insane or not :) Thank you for all your replies and well wishes and congrats on the babies!!! :happydance:

Hey hun wat dpo r u ?


----------



## hoping4bbynm2

I had cm all the way up til now. At about 7dpo I felt nauseous and dizzy and I had a pretty good idea then! Good luck!


----------



## fayefirth

i had lots of cm and bbs really hurt! hope you get your bfp :) xx


----------



## WantABumpp

isabella- I hope so too!!!! thanks!! :happydance:

Pips- according to opk, and temp 5-6 days. I took another opk about 5 hours after that + and it was stark -. I took one this morning (i know morning opk is not a good thing) but that was - too? I am SO tempted to poas but i know is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to early! :dohh:


----------



## Pinkie88

I didn't notice a change in cm and I felt a little dry like I always do when AF is about to arrive but I was in fact, pregnant!


----------



## mamaofthree

I had a real problem with dryness until I hit about 6 weeks from what I recall, but my other pregnancies I had loads leading up to bfp. Good luck. Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

WantABumpp said:
 

> isabella- I hope so too!!!! thanks!! :happydance:
> 
> Pips- according to opk, and temp 5-6 days. I took another opk about 5 hours after that + and it was stark -. I took one this morning (i know morning opk is not a good thing) but that was - too? I am SO tempted to poas but i know is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to early! :dohh:

5/6dpo cooli got my pos opk at 7am
It's possible hun
Will be stalking defo


----------



## WantABumpp

:) thanks!!


----------



## MsShona

Mine was a bit watery starting at 11 dpo to about 13 dpo. It turned lotiony on 15 dpo (the day I tested to get my BFP). Other than that, it's been very scant. Just some dampness occasionally!


----------



## angel2010

In all three of my BFPs I had lots of creamy white cm.


----------



## Guppy051708

*


angel2010 said:
↑

In all three of my BFPs I had lots of creamy white cm.Click to expand...

*

THIS!^ was also my experience. If wasn't as described or shown below it was just really creamy white cm...like lotion or something. I too had that in all four of my pregnancy (MC with #1, but still had it in all of them during the 2WW)

Lots of it!!! Super gooey and sometimes ew in nature...here are some pics 

(*TMI warning!!!* *Do not* undo the spoiler if you get queasy easily! Im not posting this to be disgusting but i remember being in the 2WW and wishing someone else posted pics so i had a better idea! The way CM looks isnt always objective in nature so visuals are necessary at times. Sorry about the large size of the images :blush: Hope this helps!)


Spoiler
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0147_zps14f1d37f.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0148_zps5b18f484.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0149_zps7658ca50.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0150_zpsd67b6a55.jpg
https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0151_zps05aaf2c3.jpg


----------



## WantABumpp

Thats what mine looks like, but not quite as thick! It looks like lotion on my fingers. My CP went up a little bit but is still super, super soft and a tiny bit open. You guys are GREAT for sharing! I've never been this wet after O before, it usually dries up, so I am hoping!!!:thumbup:


----------



## WantABumpp

I did have a stupid moment today and bought a dollar store test... HAHA. Of course it was BFN... ugh I couldn't help it! LOL


----------



## pipsbabybean

Guppy051708 said:


> *
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> ↑
> 
> In all three of my BFPs I had lots of creamy white cm.Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> THIS!^ was also my experience. If wasn't as described or shown below it was just really creamy white cm...like lotion or something. I too had that in all four of my pregnancy (MC with #1, but still had it in all of them during the 2WW)
> 
> Lots of it!!! Super gooey and sometimes ew in nature...here are some pics
> 
> (*TMI warning!!!* *Do not* undo the spoiler if you get queasy easily! Im not posting this to be disgusting but i remember being in the 2WW and wishing someone else posted pics so i had a better idea! The way CM looks isnt always objective in nature so visuals are necessary at times. Sorry about the large size of the images :blush: Hope this helps!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0147_zps14f1d37f.jpg
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0148_zps5b18f484.jpg
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0149_zps7658ca50.jpg
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0150_zpsd67b6a55.jpg
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0151_zps05aaf2c3.jpg

Thank you hun, ur right u always wished someone actually posted piccis, mine was also similar to this, so I thank you, do u remember wat dpo u were wen u got urs BFPs?


----------



## WantABumpp

ya, ya what DPO were ya? I am super stoked she posted pics. It was way helpful!


----------



## Guppy051708

I'll have to look back at my journal. I'll update when I get home :thumbup:


----------



## missjennakate

I had a lot of thick CM in my TWW. I remember knowing I was pregnant that being one of the facts that convinced me as I never ever got that in that point of my cycle!


----------



## Moom7900

I was really dry for quite a while after ov, then a few days before my :bfp: I felt noticeably wet with clear mucus and white milky mucus, which has continued on and off since! 

Good luck :) xxxxx


----------



## WantABumpp

I'm getting so excited!! :happydance: Did you all (that didnt state it) just feel pregnant? Like you were so excited to test and you didnt think neg was an option because you just knew? Im trying so hard to remain "normal" and not gett excited because if it IS :bfn: i dont want to be heartbroken!


----------



## Guppy051708

pipsbabybean said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> ↑
> 
> In all three of my BFPs I had lots of creamy white cm.Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> THIS!^ was also my experience. If wasn't as described or shown below it was just really creamy white cm...like lotion or something. I too had that in all four of my pregnancy (MC with #1, but still had it in all of them during the 2WW)
> 
> Lots of it!!! Super gooey and sometimes ew in nature...here are some pics
> 
> (*TMI warning!!!* *Do not* undo the spoiler if you get queasy easily! Im not posting this to be disgusting but i remember being in the 2WW and wishing someone else posted pics so i had a better idea! The way CM looks isnt always objective in nature so visuals are necessary at times. Sorry about the large size of the images :blush: Hope this helps!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0147_zps14f1d37f.jpg
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0148_zps5b18f484.jpg
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0149_zps7658ca50.jpg
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0150_zpsd67b6a55.jpg
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/IMG_0151_zps05aaf2c3.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you hun, ur right u always wished someone actually posted piccis, mine was also similar to this, so I thank you, do u remember wat dpo u were wen u got urs BFPs?Click to expand...

I got my :bfp: at 10 DPOs with this pregnancy. With that said i only have 10 day luteal phases. With our first pregnancy (that resulted in a loss) i got a :bfp: at 10DPOs, with DS1 the little stinker made me wait for a super super faint :bfp: at 13 DPOs, with DS2, I got a :bfp: at 10DPOs. I was sure on ov. dates as i was charting.



WantABumpp said:


> ya, ya what DPO were ya? I am super stoked she posted pics. It was way helpful!

Well i had a look back and surprisingly it was at only 2 DPOs. But i just remember thinking, i know its early but something must have changed down there! Here is a recap from my FF chart notes:

2DPOS: CP was Medium- high (probably more high) SOFT and OPEN. a huge glob of "pregnancy plug" looking thing came out upon checking. was creamy, sticky, and sort of ew but not really. no drippy EWCM. pretty dry when wiping.

^That was the day i took those CM pictures.

3DPOS: drippy wecm but not a lot -at all
9AM - NEGAitve OPK
dry. upon checking CM was creamy and sticky. CP was medium, firm, and closed

6:15pm - drippy EWCM not a lot but still drippy none the less. not much on paper though. More sticky upon checking. CP was high soft and open.

4DPOs - Creamy.

5DPOS - Sticky and creamy. (it alternated between the two) 7:30pm- cervix is high

6DPOs - sticky and creamy. (it alternated between the two). CP = High, Medium, Closed

7DPOS - Sticky, CP = High, Medium, Closed

8DPOS - Lots of creamy CM, CP = Low, Firm, Closed

9DPOS - sticky, lots of it very similar to 2DPOs. CP = Low, Firm, Medium opening

^CM from 9DPOs was very similar to 2 DPOS (2DPOs is when i took those pictures, but i can safetly say i had that type of CM at 9DPOs as well, based on notes) :bfn:

10DPOs - Sticky and same as 2DPOs and 9 DPOS. CP = High, Firm, Closed :bfp: day.


----------



## angel2010

My creamy cm started probably at 2dpo and lasted until after bfp. I got my bfp at 10dpo. We tend to get pregnant right away so when I noticed the blue veins on my boobs around 8 or 9dpo I was pretty sure we would get a bfp and even though it was super faint, I didn't really question it.


----------



## WantABumpp

guppy, those are pretty great symptoms. my cp has been middle - low, slightly open and SOFT. I dont know if that is good or bad? its never been like this...

angel- seems like the majority of people have the cm


----------

